# Trường mẫu giáo quốc tế dạy trẻ 3 nguyên tắc lịch sự trên bàn ăn cực hay



## trinhnguyen81 (27/8/21)

Khi trẻ ngày một lớn, các trường mẫu giáo quốc tế cũng chú trọng hơn đến việc giáo dục nhân cách con trẻ cũng như hướng các con đến với cách cư xử thật lịch sự nhất. Và 3 nguyên tắc lịch sự trên bàn ăn đã được đưa vào chương trình giảng dạy cho các con.
*3 nguyên tắc lịch sự trên bàn ăn được trường mẫu giáo quốc tế ưu tiên giáo dục con trẻ*
Nhiều vị phụ huynh không để ý đến những hành động của con trẻ trên bàn ăn và khi con càng lớn, việc dạy con cách cư xử tế nhị hơn lại càng khó. Chính vì thế, giáo dục cho các con hiểu nên hành xử như thế nào cho phải phép trong bữa ăn, dù cho có khách hay không là một điều vô cùng quan trọng. Bố mẹ hãy cùng xem trường mẫu giáo quốc tế dạy con trẻ lịch sự trên bàn ăn như thế nào nhé.


Mời người lớn dùng bữa: Mời người lớn trước mỗi bữa ăn từ lâu đã là một nét văn hóa của người Việt Nam để thể hiện tình cảm, sự tôn trọng đối với ông bà, cha mẹ. Bố mẹ nên dạy và làm gương con biết cách mời mọi người dùng bữa để con luôn là một em bé ngoan và lịch sự trong mắt mọi người.






Biết nói lời cảm ơn: Ngay khi con còn nhỏ, trường mẫu giáo quốc tế cũng quan tâm đến việc dạy con biết tôn trọng người đã nấu những món ăn cũng như trân trọng những món ăn con nhận được. Chính những việc tuy nhỏ này sẽ giúp các con hiểu thế nào là giá trị thực sự của những món ăn và luôn quý trọng người khác.


Không lãng phí thức ăn: Việc để thừa thức ăn là một việc không tốt dù tâm lý bố mẹ không muốn ép buộc con phải ăn quá nhiều. Tuy nhiên, bố mẹ nên giải thích cho con hiểu rằng con nên ăn hết phần ăn của mình để tránh việc bỏ thừa và lãng phí thức ăn.

Việc rèn luyện nhân cách, tính kỷ luật và và đặc biệt là tính cách lịch sự trên bàn ăn cho con ngay từ nhỏ đối với các trường mầm non song ngữ rất quan trọng. Hy vọng bài viết đã giúp ích được bố mẹ trong việc dạy con.


----------

